# RCI Platinum savings dollars



## bellesgirl (Apr 29, 2016)

One of the the new "perks" of being an RCI Platinum member is the savings dollars you get every time you spend money with RCI.  Has anyone found any value to this?  The prices of merchandise seem to be about the same as you can get on Amazon for most things but without the free shipping.  Curious if anyone has used this.


----------



## icydog (Apr 30, 2016)

bellesgirl said:


> One of the the new "perks" of being an RCI Platinum member is the savings dollars you get every time you spend money with RCI.  Has anyone found any value to this?  The prices of merchandise seem to be about the same as you can get on Amazon for most things but without the free shipping.  Curious if anyone has used this.



I am a RCI Platinum member. Where do you see the Saving Dollars on the page. I am really curious now.


----------



## mdurette (May 1, 2016)

I stumbled across this accidently the other day.   I have $300 there, but really need to research if there is any value.

Log in
Click on the last tab on the header "Save with RCI" - RCI Platinum Savings
Click on "savings dollars" which sends you to a partner site


----------



## DirtyPirate (May 30, 2016)




----------



## BennyBoy00 (Jun 4, 2016)

I booked a hotel room the other day through RCI. The price before savings dollars was slightly higher than the price on the hotel website. But you could apply 10 savings dollars to the room making the price slightly lower than the hotel website. But don't think you can use all your savings dollars at once and it's really not a huge discount off the lowest available rate.


----------



## dominidude (Jun 13, 2016)

bellesgirl said:


> One of the the new "perks" of being an RCI Platinum member is the savings dollars you get every time you spend money with RCI.  Has anyone found any value to this?  The prices of merchandise seem to be about the same as you can get on Amazon for most things but without the free shipping.  Curious if anyone has used this.



My experience: this is a gimmick.

If you use trivago or other hotel search engine, you should be able to get a hotel price that is as low or lower than what you get with RCI savings dollars.

If you truly want something lower, then you need to call the RCI travel concierge desk, tell them that they are not giving you the best price, point them to the website where you are getting the lowest price, and then have RCI apply the "saving dollars" to that lowest price.

This is so time consuming that I have only done it for cruises. I do not bother with one or two night hotel reservations.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 15, 2016)

dominidude said:


> My experience: this is a gimmick.
> 
> ...
> If you truly want something lower, then you need to call the RCI travel concierge desk, tell them that they are not giving you the best price, point them to the website where you are getting the lowest price, and then have RCI apply the "saving dollars" to that lowest price.
> ...



Thanks for the tip.  I did not even think of calling RCI travel.
BTW - how do you use savings dollars on cruises.  I don't see that option at all.


----------

